# Amp Ground Issue??



## sjmadden9239e (Mar 19, 2013)

Where did you ground your amp? I put mine on the post with two factory grounds on the left rear wheelwell. 

Issue: My amp keeps blowing fuses and going in and out of protection mode. Its only 300 watts with a 25 amp fuse. Running 8 gauge power and grounds with an inline fuse of 35 i believe. Using the aa-gm44 to remote the amp. It may also be i have it screwed into the seat back which is metal.

Anything else this could be? ive checked and rechecked wiring from subwoofers, ohms, pac loc wiring. I cant think of anymore things to try besides grounding it else where.
I just need suggestions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this a subwoofer amp? If so, what model? Also, what sub?


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

It could be a few different things, the most common are:
1) The gain being set high
2) Internal amp damage (Did you buy the amp new or used)
3) The RMS not being rated high enough to handle the speakers (ex. Having a 600 watt RMS amp with 2000 watt RMS subs
4) Bad ground, usually when I get a bad ground I get a buzzing noise, never blowing fuses. I usually ground to the frame of the rear seats on the vehicle if possible.

Hope this helps.


----------

